# Mustafa Mohammed 6 weeks out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good! I say top six


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

He looks old......how old is he....45?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

His ass is too big, it blows his symmetry


UNIT shorten your fucking signature -


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

His ass is so big to make up for his quads, they are a little weird looking.

And my sig? what wrong with my sig.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2005)

Fucking amazing!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2005)

Stacked


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 11, 2005)

That fucker is thick.  He looks good.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

I hope he can get dialed in by contest time, cuz he'll look SICK


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

he looks fantastic!

I have always thought he was good but he has never placed that great


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

His BF is too high right now, but, his mass is awesome. 

On another note, Ronnie must fall...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

hahahaa.. he doesnt have the development or size that Ron has.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

lol no way fish...even though Mustafa looks great I think Ron is quite safe.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Im not saying mustafa will take him out, just sayin that Ronnie needs to go


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Im not saying mustafa will take him out, just sayin that Ronnie needs to go



why does he need to go!?

He is the champ and deserves to be their. I don't like it when people say he should go just becuase they don't like him / rest look better.
Becuase it is bodybuilding and the rest don't look better in a bodybuilding view.
He will stay up their until he retires or by means of fucking politics.


look at this post by me:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53130


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

Coleman will retire...

He will not lose





(I could be wrong) -


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah... Hell retire...


----------



## BUA (Sep 12, 2005)

does musclem4n have a crush on these bodybuilders????


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 12, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> he looks fantastic!
> 
> I have always thought he was good but he has never placed that great


The reason for him not getting higher placings is because he has weird leg development.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 12, 2005)

BUA said:
			
		

> does musclem4n have a crush on these bodybuilders????




No, i am not gay, just that i have a lot of respect for these people.

In fact logging off now, guna see my girlfriend. We are having a day out in central London, should be fun.


----------

